

Earthquake Scientists Reddit AMA on 'The Really Big One' Coming to the Northwest - dpflan
https://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/3da1mh/we_are_earthquake_experts_ask_us_anything_about/

======
dpflan
Here is the HN submission for the New Yorker article about the imminent
earthquake:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9878160](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9878160)

